# So lernt man am schnellsten Java!



## Nitrogenius (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich muss in einem Projekt einen Überblick über Java geben. Dabei muss ich u.a. auch darauf eingehen, welche Methoden es gibt, sich die Sprache anzueignen, und welche davon besonders sinnvoll sind. Leider kann ich noch keine Programmiersprache und habe daher keinen Überblick über den Umfang, den das Lernen in Anspruch nimmt.

Ich würde daher gerne auf eure Erfahrungen zurückgreifen. 

Welche Methoden sind besonders gut geeignet, und womit habt ihr die Sprache gelernt? 

Was war besonders schwierig, welche Quellen habt ihr genutzt? Was ist nicht zu empfehlen?
Welche Rolle hat das Internet gespielt?

Da ich keine Umfrage starten kann, wie bewertet ihr:
- Selbstständiges Lernen(Internetdokumentation, Tutorials)
- Selbstständiges Lernen (Lehrbücher)
- Schulunterricht
- Professionelle Schulungen?


Gut wäre, wenn ich den Thread als Referenz nehmen könnte, mit ein paar Kommentaren wäre mir also sehr geholfen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Manuel


----------



## Kai008 (4. Dezember 2008)

Selbstständig. So habe ich bis jetzt jede Sprache gelernt (QB, DB, VB, PHP und jetzt Java).
Allerdings merke ich mir nur Dinge, die ich öfters verwende, kann also nur noch PHP und Java. (Und bitte erzählt mir jetzt nicht, dass PHP nur eine Skriptsprache ist, für mich macht das keinen Unterschied.)
Selbstständig (Lehrbücher) und Selbstständig (Fremde Quellcodes anschauen/bearbeiten) kann ich nicht, da verstehe ich nichts. Zwar schaue ich mir auch in letzter Zeit Source's von anderen Leuten an, dabei geht es aber vor allem um dem Aufbau der Projekte, da ich derzeit damit herumprobiere. Schulunterricht und Professionelle Schulungen kann ich nicht mitreden, Konsequentes Lernen (anhand von Beispielen, a->z) ist bei mir wieder so, dass ich etwas, was ich derzeit nicht benötige sofort wieder vergesse. z. B. heute lerne ich das Öffnen von Dateien und die nächste Woche das verwenden von ArrayList's habe ich am Ende der nächsten Woche schon wieder vergessen wie das ging. Sprungweises Lernen (je nach Anforderungen)  gehört finde ich zu Selbstständig dazu. Wenn ich etwas lernen will dann setzte ich mir ein Ziel, und probiere so lange rum, bis es dann halbweg hinhaut.

Hab dir mal mein erstes Project in Java hochgeladen. Damit du eventuell Anfängern was geben kannst oder so. Wenn dus willst, dann nimms halt.
*Bitte nicht lachen. Hatte damals 0 Ahnung von OOP*

Dekomprimiere jeweils dem Archivinhalt in eigene Ordner und startet die Jar per WinRAR, 7zip, ect. Dann findest du in der java-Datei dem Sourcecode.

Ach ja, als hauptsächliche Quelle habe ich tutorials.de verwendet. Noch viel Glück.


----------



## The_S (5. Dezember 2008)

1.) ein *gutes *Buch lesen
2.) *Programmieren*, *programmieren *und noch mal *programmieren*
3.) Aktiv in einer Community mitwirken (Fragen stellen und beantworten)
4.) Wenn genug Geld da ist: Schulungen zu *Spezialthemen*

Ich glaube mit dieser Reihenfolge fährt man ganz gut (allgemein beim Erlernen von Programmiersprachen)


----------



## Anime-Otaku (5. Dezember 2008)

1. ) grundlegende Grundlagen per Buch o.ä. Einführung lernen
2.) Learning by Doing
         - Dabei Rat von erfahrenen Programmierer einholen
         - oder Sachen per Suche/Buch herausfinden, wie etwas geht
3.) Wissen je nach Anforderung weiterentwickeln
4.) Buch um wissen zu vertiefen/erweitern
5.) Schulung


Von Schulunterricht halte ich nichts. Ich hatte zwei Mal Programmierunterricht, einmal im Berufskolleg und einmal in der FH. Es ist mehr ein abschreiben wirklich lernen ist was anderes^^;


----------



## Nitrogenius (7. Dezember 2008)

Super, danke für die Antworten und die Teilnahme. 

Auch vielen Dank für das Beispiel, werde es mir anschauen.

Liebe Grüße,

Nitrogenius


----------



## takidoso (8. Dezember 2008)

hi ...
die meiste Programmiererei lernte ich ähnliche wie die Vorredner selbstständig.
Das einzige was ich da jedoch hinzufügen möchte ist, dass, wenn man bereits in der ein oder anderen Sprache entwickelt hat, es nicht ganz unwichtig ist, die Idiome der für einen neuen Sprache kennenzulernen und anzuwenden und gleichzeitig die Idome der früher gelernten Sprache zumindest temporär wieder abzulegen.
Ich habe in meinem Umfeld schon so manchen Java-Code gesehen, der offenbar nicht von einem Java-aber offenbar eher von einem C++-Programierer stammte, das kann mit unter gruselig sein.
Was ich damit sagen möchte ist, dass jede Sprache zumindest stückweit eigene Programmierphilosophien vertritt, und, dass ,auch wenn manche Sprachen mit einander syntaktisch verwandt sind, in manchen Dingen jedoch konträr sein können.


----------



## The_S (12. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht in diesem Zusammenhang ganz interessant: Wie lerne ich programmieren (Java)?. Anregungen und Ergänzungen nehme ich gerne auf


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

siehe Signatur ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## The_S (12. Februar 2009)

Hab mir den Link in deiner Signatur (ich denke du meintest diesen hier http://www.javaspecialists.co.za/archive/newsletter.do?issue=100&locale=en_US ) durchgelesen.

Der Unterschied zwischen "deinem" Artikel und meinem ist, dass ich nur darauf hinweisen möchte, wie man Java lernt - nicht wie man ein "guter" Programmierer wird (wobei "gut" natürlich relativ ist). Auch gehe ich davon aus, dass die Leser meines Beitrags bereits eine Motivation haben (ob Geld oder kein Geld). Dein Artikel motiviert mehr damit anzufangen.

Generell denke ich, dass die beiden Artikel nicht sonderlich gut zusammen passen. Zumal ich meine Leser nicht unbedingt damit abschrecken möchte, dass man, um ein guter Programmierer zu werden, ein Studium benötigt und 4 Stunden Freizeit am Tag opfern muss (was ich auch ehrlich gesagt ziemlich übertrieben finde, aber das gehört hier nicht hin  ).

Aber trotzdem natürlich vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis  !


----------



## Billie (12. Februar 2009)

Learning by doing - Programmieren lernt man durch Programmieren.

Einfach Java-Code ein (od. abtippen), ausführen, ausprobieren, abändern, ausprobieren, auf die Nase fallen, nachlesen, ausprobieren, usw.

Ein Buch für den Einstieg ist sicher sinnvoll, weil die Grundlagen erklärt werden, trotzdem kann man sich auch aus dem Internet alles zusammensuchen. Kommt auf die Erfahrung etc. an.

Am Meisten lernt man dann wirklich, wenn man ein eigenes Projekt angeht. Weil der Code im Buch funktioniert ja, erst wenn man selbst programmiert stolpert man über Dinge, welche nicht funktionieren - und muss sich damit auseinandersetzten.


----------



## Fulk (12. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich habe Programmieren am besten mittels der Kombination aus:
- Vorlesung/Projekt
- Selbstudium
- Lehrbücher

gerlernt. Vorlesung deshalb, weil man dadurch gezwungen war etwas zu machen. Meist lernt man damit nicht viel, aber es hilft am Ball zu bleiben. Neben der Vorlesung habe ich mir ein gutes Buch organisiert und dessen Beispiele und Übungen nachprogrammiert. Dabei habe ich auch oft versucht die Beispiele zu verändern/anzupassen/erweitern. Also bei mir hats die Mischung gemacht.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Februar 2009)

Entsprechende Foren / Blogs lesen:
Siehe:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-javaresources.html?S_TACT=105AGX02&S_CMP=EDU

Gruß Tom


----------



## DosCoder (12. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ich habe mir Java, VisualBasic und QBasic größten Teils selber angeignet. Dazu habe ich Fachbücher(die Insel  & Co) und das Internet hergenommen. und wenn ich mal ger nicht mehr weitergekommen bin, habe ich halt ein paar Programmierer aus meinem Bekanntenkreis gefragt. 

Außerdem lerne ich immer das, was ich gerade brauche, da ich finde, dass es keinen Sinn macht, Sachen zu lernen, die man wieder vergessen hat, wenn man sie braucht.
Ciao
DosCoder


----------

